# Levelling chocks - where do we start?



## milton (Jan 28, 2011)

Advice please from experienced motorhomers:

Our first van is a 3.5t panel van conversion.  We need to get some sort of levelling chocks I believe, but having looked at what is on offer, we have no idea where to start. I thought this would be simple but they seem to come in all sorts of shapes, sizes and prices.  Not wanting to spend more than necessary, is there any simple advice to guide us in our choice please?

Milton's Crew


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jan 28, 2011)

Agent Fiamma - The UK's Leading Online Fiamma Accessory Agent

I got some 'level up' ones. They work fine on my Transit 3.5 tonne camper van.

Trawl for best price.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Milton,

We have a simple pair of the Fiamma wedge shaped ramps. Do not be tempted to use smoothe bits of wood as your drive wheels will fire them like javlins as I found one day.
It was lucky that it hit the back wheel with no damage. 

Richard


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 28, 2011)

We used Fiamma Level ups for years without problems. We recently got a set of Milenco quadro (or quatro?) ramps. These are much higher, longer, heavier and bulkier, but good for 'extreme' locations (eg some France Passion sites). Depends where we're going which ones we take. And for those wobbly moments, pick up a couple of scissor jacks from a scrapyard. Much cheaper and lighter than fitting corner steadies.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 29, 2011)

There are many types available & as long as the are rated strong enough for vehicle you shouldn't have any problems.
Levelling - get yourself a spirit level bubble of some kind, they sell ones in caravan shops etc. but probably charge too much. Either a circular bubble or a 'T' shaped one (2 ordinary bubbles in a 'T' shape) They shouldn't be too sensitive, if possible mount it somewhere you can see when in the driving seat & have it set level when you have the van what you consider to be in a level state. One trick to see if you are level is using a ball to see if it rolls on the floor. When levelling forward/backward direction it is not as sensitive as side to side (the wheelbase of the wheels is greater than the width). . If you are using a 'T' type bubble you need to put the ramp on the wheel away from the bubble. How much you need is just a matter of experience, I find it better to overcompensate if I can then use the brake to slowly roll down the ramp (I have an automatic so I can't slip the clutch). After a few goes you will soon get the hang of it.

Easiest solution just drive around until you find a more level piece of ground  some people never use ramps others seem to always use them, I only bother if stuff keeps falling off the table or the wife complains as the sink won't drain.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jan 29, 2011)

we had a set come with the van and the only time they every get used is when we are at monsal head no way can we park up without them, other than that we just keep looking for a levelish spot

often told i could'nt lay straight in bed anyway


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 29, 2011)

Kontiki said:


> Levelling - get yourself a spirit level bubble of some kind, they sell ones in caravan shops etc. but probably charge too much. Either a circular bubble or a 'T' shaped one (2 ordinary bubbles in a 'T' shape)


 
Very cheap on Ebay


----------

